
Show HN: Meatshields – Write your own strategy game AI - Baron_Von_Meats
Hello, HN! I&#x27;ve posted a couple times here to get feedback on a strategy game I&#x27;ve been working on called Meatshields. All of your suggestions and feedback have been EXTREMELY helpful so I want to thank everyone here once again for generously helping me iron out kinks in the game.<p>One big request I got the last time I showed the game was the ability to write your own AI for it. I thought about it and realized that would be totally do-able! The downside is that you have to host the AI service yourself, so it&#x27;s sort of BYOAI, but it won&#x27;t need to support a massive ton of requests or anything like that yet so free webservice hosting like Heroku will be more than sufficient.<p>One of our wonderfully brilliant community members, asah, is currently working on his own AI for the game in python. He hopes to implement machine learning and beat the meta :). He has graciously shared his github project with us. You can check out what he&#x27;s got so far at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;asah&#x2F;meatshields-python-botkit" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;asah&#x2F;meatshields-python-botkit</a><p>I&#x27;ve also included a text-dump of my basic example bot core AI file in PHP, just to give you an idea of how that works. Warning, it&#x27;s a little ugly because I just whipped it together as an example community-created bot. It doesn&#x27;t include the full service architecture like handling the necessary incoming requests.
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;eEY1YYQR" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;eEY1YYQR</a><p>If you want to check out the docs for creating an AI, take a look at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meatshields.com&#x2F;createBotGuide.php" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meatshields.com&#x2F;createBotGuide.php</a><p>And of course, please do come check out the game itself at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meatshields.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meatshields.com</a><p>I hope to see you in a game!
======
asah
Can confirm! meatshields is both a lot of fun and also a fascinating bot-
writing exercise.

